# I need tips for selling honey at farmers market



## Island Apiaries

My opinion is that it is all in the impression you make on the customers when they first see you. While being able to set up and tear down really quickly is nice, are you giving a really good image to your customers? I have a 10X10 (lucked out on a black and yellow one!) and I have my tables in an L on the outside. I try to get a corner when possible. I found that customers were often hesitant to come into the tent so using the outside works well for me. I always have an ulster observation hive in the corner of the L and it is a HUGE draw.Once I started doing the larger setup, my sales surged. It is WELL worth the extra time it takes to set up and break down. I would also advise that you get your own logo and have labels that look nothing like what others might sell. the customer will look for your jar the next time they need honey. If you use a standard label with just your name and address on it, they may get another honey with a similar label.
Above all you, your space and your product must look professional.


----------



## Riverratbees

Island Apiaries you drove that nail home impression and cutomer svc means everything.


----------



## Daniel Y

Sales at markets in general.
You want your display to attract attention. Observation hives. It just looks good etc. Folks look around at sales and you want their eye to see something worth a closer look in your set up.

Have you shared your plan to set up be their a couple of hours and then scoot with the promoter of the market? Many require you be there for all the hours of the sale for example. You may not have that problem if the promoter is having trouble filling space. Would be the first sign to me a market is not worth attending though. Remember it is the promoters job to bring you customers.

When I think of a honey display I think of old and they look old wooden tables. checkered table cloths and nice looking containers that woudl make a presentation as a gift or setting on someones table at home. Lower priced or bulk honey can be sold but I woudl not want it up front and the first thing people see.

Keep a display looking full but do not offer an over whelming variety. You don't want to look like you just drug a few jars of honey out of the garage and decided to try and sell them.

Smile ans say good morning to everyone. Nod your head at them and ask how they are doing. many more will stop and look at your honey. they ask a question or two. They are already thinking "Do I want some honey"? all you need to do is help them decide the answer is yes. Listen for what they are thinking in what they say. are they looking for a gift? Are they really not a honey user but think they should be? Are they avid honey eaters and looking for a better price or product, more convenient source etc. Are they a honey producer interested in where to get those nice looking bottles? Many people get irritated with that one. I don't, they can get those bottles from me. at a slight mark up of course. Some will indicate interest in keeping bees. Be very friendly because word get around. Btu a sale always takes priority over a nice chat. Handle both without putting off either. include your buying customer int eh chat long enough to make the sale. People buy from people they like and they decide if they like you in about .025 seconds.


----------



## Ohiobeek

This is our first year with farmers markets and we have learned TONS! Like the others say, professionalism speaks volumes. You have to present yourself that beekeeping is a passion. We already know it is, but you have to show it. Make your tent, table, and product about the bees. I don't think you have to make your honey look "giftish". We use 1lb bears and Qt. jars. There is a lady across the way from us who sells another beekeepers honey and rarely sells any. Her honey is in jars with a nice frilly cap covered in cloth. It is giftish. She doesn't know about the bees so she can't answer questions though. One thing we learned, and it was pure luck of the draw, having more than just raw honey on your table helps. My wife handles our wax products. She makes chap stick, candles, soap, and wax bars. But we also happened to tap for maple syrup in the off season for bees and have it on the table too. With all of this combined, we are doing very well. I am working on an observation hive. Members of our bee club have wrote off the farmers markets because they only sell about $20 a week in 3 hours. But with our variety of bee products and syrup, we do very well.


----------



## turboterry544

Did you think about facebook.com that like thumb sings get's me a ton of sell's w all the smart phones that r out there, put it up and watch how meany will scan it and read it later than come back to buy.With all the people on facebook.com my sell's have taken off.


----------



## Island Apiaries

Ohiobeek makes a REALLY good point. Having a variety of products really helps. I try to have 3 varieties of honey, a couple of infused honeys, candles ,wax and hand balms. I have had other beekeepers tell me that one of the markets I work was wasted time before I started there. they never made more than $50 on a good day. I regularly pull in $600-$1000 at that market. Another trick I use to get a draw to my booth is I give away 1 honey stick to each child at the first couple of markets at the season. the parents will more often than not buy a jar. the free sticks often end up in a sale of one of my 20 honey stick packs too.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

I live in Florida and the amount of local honey and farmer's markets and festivals is simply overwhelming. Anyways, I'll give you my impressions from the customer side of things since I try to do as much buying as possible from local farmers and producers. I do buy local honey, but not local honey from ALL PRODUCERS/VENDORS. I also have a sales and marketing background and have sold several different product across several marketplaces, but lots of things in sales and marketing are universal.

1. Only have one shot to make a *first impression*! The others here serve you well with that advice. Perhaps a simple, clean polo style shirt with your "brand" or apiary name on it. If you go that route, make sure all working the area also look similar (branding).
2. Gotta have a *HOOK*. Billy Mays certainly was a master of this. Hook also ties into the first impression. The observation hive idea from Island Apiaries is a great and indeed solid idea, but costly perhaps. Other hooks can be simply you and your projection of positive energy and eagerness to "help" and "show". Notice I typed "show", not "tell". *It's always about the customer and the product*. Product must solve a need or want in the customer. Merchants that go on about themselves and "their" operation usually lose. It's okay to ask customers SOME probing questions, but too many is a turn off.
3. *IMPORTANT*: The product should appeal to as many senses as possible whenever possible. This is a critical factor in closing more sales and has been researched and confirmed as sales and marketing fact (not going to argue it, it's been proven and it works). Honey and products from the hive give you the opportunity to appeal to just about every human sense. In other words...*IF YOU'RE NOT PROVIDING THE OPPORTUNITY TO SAMPLE THE HONEY, YOU'RE ALREADY LOSING*. Just about every grocery store vendor knows and tries to do this. Every salesman that offers samples and product demonstrations try to do this as well. Customers handling, smelling and tasting the product is good.
4. *Passion and KNOWLEDGE*. Being nice and having a good product will sell a lot of things, but having the total working knowledge behind it separates winners and losers. Again, others have alluded to this, but also having the INTELLIGENCE to know just how much to "discuss" or talk to your customers about is critical. Most customers only have time for and want one key thing addressed in regards to your product. Offering a taste will push samplers to buyers, but some will need more and that's where knowing what the benefits of local honey are as well as WHY LOCAL HONEY. I'd also bone up on honey in the store and help the customers become informed decision makers about their purchasing habits. You should also know a little about the "science" behind the local honey theory.
5. *Variety*: A little variety is good and shows that you're not a one trick pony. It's best if the products are related. An example is comb honey, raw honey in jars, creamed honey, raw beeswax bars, etc... Also a variety of price points is critical. Many times people will want to reciprocate or "support" the local talent as long as you make it affordable. Prices and products at several tiers is important. This could be as simple as having a solid variety of honey sizes.

These are my observations from a consumer perspective regarding local honey, who I buy from and why. I do eat a lot of local honey, but not everyone's honey.


----------



## TWall

The biggest thing to market is yourself, the beekeeper.

You have gotten good advice. A range of products adds interest. This could be various sized containers. Don't overlook small containers. The little 2 oz bears are great for a little snack for kids. Selling seperate extractions with different colors and flavors adds value. Figure out a way to do samples. Let people taste what raw, local honey tastes like. People who haven't had it don't know what they are missing! One local guy gives samples of his different varieties on a plastic spoon. I have heard of others having jars that people could dip pretzel sticks into. You don't have to worry about disposal with the pretzel sticks.

Wear a nice shirt. It may or may not have your apiary name on it. You don't want to look like you just finished pulling supers on a 95 degree day!

Go to a fabric store and buy a couple of yards of attractive fabric as a table drape. You don't need to hem.

While you want to be efficient with your time don't be fast at the expense of attractiveness. It you have product in totes you can set under the table but, out of site because of the table drape, you have it handy but out of sight.

Having a smoker, veil, observation hive, empty brood frame/boxes, frame of capped honey, small extractor, ect. adds to the customer interest and gives you talking points.

You may also want to have some nicer containers that people can use for gifts.

Finally, don't under-price your product. It is the best honey money can buy. And, you had to take time and effort to go to the market to sell. Look at this as an opportunity to market your business. Sales that day are great. Loyal customers are even better. I have the highest priced honey in town. At this point I don't produce enough honey to supply all their needs. They will buy from others, sometimes.

Have fun!

Tom


----------



## dmpower

I haven't been selling honey for very long at the market. I started with soaps etc since this is only my second year, I didn't have a stockpile from last year.
I had a good spring and started to experiment with honey at my table. I do a lot of photography so there are photos of my hives, queens etc. So they know my passion from across the aisle.
The biggest thing for me is where my hives are located. There are other large apiaries selling at the market and I'm not trying to compete with them. But local is local and you can't get anymore local honey than mine. One of markets is 1/4 mile from my house, the other is 2 miles.
Tell them where your hives are - they love to think the same bees that made the honey may have been in their own garden.
Good luck!!
As stated, smokers, veils, gloves etc are great and help draw the kiddies to the table. Where the kiddies go, so go the parents!


----------



## rtoney

I went back and read your original post and it seems you just want something simple and sweet at this time. I would do 3 sizes of jars and no more makes set up easy and quick and I would put a sign out like a real estate sign that says RAW HONEY I use yellow with black letters as big as you can get. When they see the RAW HONEY it's a brake pedal moment.


----------



## WI-beek

Well the simple fact is I am completely green at farmers Markets, LOL! I am completely caught of guard with with all the great advise. I do need simple but yet as sophisticated looking as possible at the moment I am sure of this after reading these posts. I had simply cut out the whole possibility of doing a market this year after I was told the market was off so I am totally unprepared for it. I know with all the CCD news and everything about honeybees going on everyone is always asking me about my bees if they know I keep them. I sell a good amount of honey just by word of mouth so I really think if I can catch people eye and distract them enough they will come over. This is not a large market at all and it may not be worth it but I personally believe it will be a little hot spot because I know the king of people who shop there and if they show half the interest as other people I talk to do on their own I wont have any issues. I dont have a bunch of different products so all I can offer right now is honey, and maybe some honeycomb. Otherwise I will have to buy it from another beek I know which is possible but it wont be my product. I will definitely take the advise of having a veil, smoker, and of course my ob hive. Covering my table with a nice fabric is also a must I think and hanging to the ground to block the poor view given under the table. I will have to get a few different styles and sizes of containers. I have only sold pints and quart jars to people I know that ask for it but I will absolutely want some queen line, and bears to go with my mason jars. I could do chunk honey but I dont think anyone around here really is familiar with it. I am going to have to buy a pop up tent, that all there is to it I guess. I have no idea where to get one, so advice here is appreciated. I have figured I would need a sign of course but have not decided what to put on it. I like the RAW HONEY but I also was thinking of a sign for the ob hive that says something like, “CAN YOU FIND THE QUEEN” or something like that. I also am not going to say a thing about bringing the ob hive either, lol, I have a feeling they would freak out about it but once seeing it think its a great idea, lol! I meet the head of the market tomorrow and have already been told I can sell my honey so I'm good. I was wrong about it being all the time, its only Saturdays 9am to 3pm which I guess must have been the time I always went to this store because it was always there when I went there last summer, lol which is good for me cause other markets in the area wont work for me cause they are during the week mostly when I am at work! I obviously cant do it tomorrow but I have a week to prepair. If anyone could be nice enough to post or PM me a pic of their set up I would really appreciate it.

Thank You all so much for your great advice, and I mean every single one of you.

WI-Beek


----------



## BeeCurious

I have two suggestions.

For quick setup / breakdown I would consider using some sort of awning that is attached to your "topper". 

I would use glass jars for the standard packaging and then possibly have a small selection of bears and Muth jars. "Ball Jars" have a nostalgic, wholesome look and feel to them as well.


----------



## Slow Modem

Consider a photo album or one of those new frames that show a slide show. Have pictures of different aspects of honey production. That might pique people's interests.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

One other thing is *CONSISTENCY* in both product and location. Many times when I've gone to farmer's markets I note what all is available so when I need those things I can buy them there. Any location takes a little bit of time to build a consistent clientele. Offer a solid, consistent base product at a fair price and don't get frustrated or discouraged if you don't sell out quickly the first or second time. Many times it takes being in a specific spot week in and week out to start to see the sales. This is why picking your spots wisely where you sell is so important. I frequent a couple local markets and buy different things such as honey, nursery/landscaping items and tools. I've gotten to know just what I can and can't get from those little markets. Most of the people that I do buy from are there set up in the same spot...consistent, trustworthy and local. That takes time and persistence to develop.


----------



## Daniel Y

My next advise, given you are starting out from behind. Do what you can now but keep the overall plan in mind. Build on it with time and I think you will find your sales improve. Still some will buy from the guy with a few quart jars on a folding table. and many of those customers will return to buy again without the market being needed. so be reachable.

It takes a while to get a display down just right and I am always working to improve mine. I sell writing pens and it is best to display them like they are fine jewelry. So start where you are and just improve it along the way.

Oh, on a hot sunny day if you have a pop up. it may mean you have all the customers at a market in your shade. many will buy out of guilt. others will just become aware of you. both help. Don't be the jerk that runs non buyers off. welcome them you are still providing something they need and they will remember that. I have given away water at shows. Let children or adults set next to me to cool off or rest. I had one lady that had gotten tired just set and chat with me. An hour later her husband came along and said, my wife told me about you and this pen she was looking at. He bought that pen and two others for a total sales of over $300. Not bad for just being a nice guy. Be the nice guy. Sales is not about selling something. It is about being someone that people will buy from.

When it comes to my pens. everyone wants one. I have never met a person that would not take one in a heart beat. The only problem is I don't give them away. they want it but will they pay for it. My job is to help them find that point that they say yes. I will pay that much for that pen. Some pay $30. some have paid $500. I have one I offer for $1700. I haven't found that customer yet but I will. and I will meet a lot of great people along the way.

Love what you do. It comes through and is infectious. If you love your honey you will lead your customer to love your honey. I find it easiest to sell the pens I like the most. Nearly every pen I have has some story behind it being made. When a customer pick up that pen I will often tell them a bit about the story. maybe some problem it had that it got fixed. where the wood came from. the process that is required in making a glass like finish etc. Tell your customer the effort it takes to produce and harvest that honey. Share your stories. it makes good chatting material. And usually they really are interested in hearing it.

One thing that few farmers market vendors fully realize is that their customer is often looking for that one on one with the producer experience. They like to look the maker of what they buy in the eye and decide if this is a person of character. The beekeeper setting behind a table of honey that he harvested has a big edge over the big vendor down the way and his three payed sales people. Some people are tired of the corporate profit driven market and want to buy from people that love honey not money. Take the time to say good morning like they actually care about them and not the money they will spend. Think of your time at the market as a way to find people that like honey more than you do. Why do I say more? because lets say you have honey priced at $5 a lb. you are willing to give it up for $5. they are willing to take it for $5. they like it more than you do.

One final tip on pricing.
Set your price on the honey. That will always stay the same. THen add any additional cost such as fancier jars times three. Why three? because

1. you paid that much for the jar they are going to walk away with.
2. you have to replace that jar and this time it will not be out of your pocket.
3. helps cover the cost of pop ups, signs, table covers, market fees, your time, and the ever improvement of your marketing of your honey.

So a $1 muth jar adds $3 to the cost of your honey. Many will argue against this times three thing. I have been doing it for many many years. and trust me you don't make money doing it that way. You make money on the sale of honey not on the packaging. but make sure you don't loose money either.


----------



## sqkcrk

Leave your chair at home. Stay on your feet. Greet each passerby w/ a small spoon of honey or a honeybear ready to put a drop on their index finger. (where's that ducking head icon?) It's what I've done.

Used to sell cantalopes. Anyone who tasted one bought one. They feel obligated to return the favor.


----------



## Daniel Y

Mark is dead on. I realized I was using the word set way to much even as I wrote it.


----------



## jbeshearse

My advice is for you to make sure that everyone understands "YOU ARE THE ACTUAL BEEKEEPER".

where I sell there are a lot of produce re-sellers. Some sell honey some don't. Quite a few times I have had people be suprosed that I am the actual keeper. It is an important point. in you signage be sure there is some reference to you being the keeper.

And I can tell you, most of the vendors that sell honey in addition to produce, don't have a clue about what their honey really is.


----------



## WI-beek

I just pulled a very nice looking queen with a numbered disk on her. I guess wal mart has pop up tents but the guy at the market said he did not think they had any left. I got some excellent light honey that tastes fantastic. Everyone says its the best honey ever, better than clover honey. I dont know what it is, tastes the same every year, a fruity after taste, yummy! I was at the market for two minutes to give him my phone number and address, and he sold veggies to two people that quick. I should do good. Ive watched some videos of honey set ups, they dont look to hard to do so I should be ok. Check this market out, never knew of such a monster sized honey market could exist. 

http://youtu.be/bNxO7s9akZ0


----------



## Daniel Y

I highly recommend an E-Z Up canopy. And that recommendation does not come from just me but from conversations for the past 8 years with hundreds of other penmakers. Nothing else comes even close to be as popular or as highly mentioned. Also be prepared with anchors for days with the wind blowing. It does not take a lot of wind to move a canopy around. Buckets filled with concrete make great anchors.
A great way to find a good price on an E-Z Up is to watch craigs list for vendors that are retiring. You may also come across one through the grape vine at the market. Someone that just upgraded and is looking to sell there last one.

According to one link they start as low as $109 but you can also get all sorts of accessories for them.

Here is a link to one at Wal Mart
http://www.walmart.com/ip/E-Z-Up-8-...0313706-2&adid=1500000000000036337750&veh=cse

You can use them with or without the side walls.
Here is the link to the E-Z up site that will allow you to see all the models. 
the other services that are available etc. 
http://www.ezup4u.com/error.php
and that is just from E-Z Up themselves. lots of aftermarket items are made to work with the E-Z Ups.
Notice at the bottom of the links the Graphic service. You can get your banner or sign printed right on your canopy.


----------



## WI-beek

Thanks for the easy up tip. I just bought a cheapo on sale at shopko for 60 bucks today. I will keep my eye out for a better one on craigs list of get one with my name on it later. Now I just need a 6' fold up table and cloth and got some bottling to do! I sure hope its worth it. At least I will get some time in the shade instead of sweating my but off lol!


----------



## sqkcrk

A good Sign Shop or Print Shop can print your name on the Popup or make you a banner. The more you use it, the more you get a return on the investment, whether that pays for it or not. I bought one last year, invested $100.00 or so dollars, used it at two venues. Don't think that paid for it. Not that I am complaining and I am glad I didn't have to stand out in the sun and the rain.

Have fun.


----------



## Allen

The E-Z Up canopies are good kit.
Because of the amount of craft shows we attend, we decided to get a King Canopy Goliath.
Its like an E-Z Up on steroids with a beefy frame.
Make sure to get a canopy with side walls.
It helps to keep the early or late sun from cooking you.

Here is our setup at a recent event.


----------



## Heintz88

What you need to sell your honey? The beekeeper of course! Me selling my spring honey.


----------



## honeyshack

never sit...always stand, always smile and always engage the customer. Even if they are 10 feet out. Get in front of your booth and primp it when it is quiet. draws people in.
Set up and take down are part of the biz. If you can do it in 10 minutes, you are not doing a good job. First impression is everything.
Please and thank yous. Manners and professionalism. A love a passion for what you do.
And as for your display, it will grow as you grow and it will also grow in the quality of display too.
Look at those pop up gazboos, 10x10 or 12x 12. Walmart sells them for under 100. Then add a few tables. Use those 5 gallon picnic water pails with a handle to tie it down, one or two in each corner. If not those, then cynder blocks. But the blue water coolers stand higher and are more visible IMO


----------



## MethowKraig

I do the bees. 
My wife does the honey. 

Her secrets:
1. She sells on an ironing board with a table cloth. Simple. And she is out front with the customers.
2. Taster sample jar with plastic stir sticks. The taste will always sell the product.
3. Target the kids, "Would you like a taste of honey." Get the kids and the parents can't resist. Give the half empty jar at the end of the market to whatever kid seems the most enchanted.
4. Only retail your best quality honey. Sell the darker stuff wholesale.
5. Sell in small quantities only. Our standard jar is 13.5 oz weight (or 9 oz volume). They use it up before it christalizes (sp?).
6. A good name. Branding is everything. 

We brand our product as high quality, table size jars; not the cheapest, but always the best.

"Met-How" Kraig


----------



## Keefis

I am coming from the angle of the consumer.
I need some reasons to buy this honey.. Tell me its local, natural.(hippies/yuppies)
Maybe I would like to hear about any health benefits.(the people on bicycles and jogging)
I would eat a cookie made with honey for samples(for the people who could use some jogging)
And like sqkcrk said dot them on their way in to close the deal later.(I didn't even know I wanted honey until I ate some)


----------



## WI-beek

You cant make health claims unless you want to get in serious trouble. You can say "many say it does this or that maybe" but dont say it does or you ask for trouble!

I'll offer a taste of my honey and if they can taste it and not buy some, something is wrong with them , lol!


----------



## Beeslave

Do you advertise on craigslist?


----------



## sqkcrk

WI-beek said:


> I'll offer a taste of my honey and if they can taste it and not buy some, something is wrong with them , lol!


This is a practice I have used w/ honey and cantalopes. It sets up a recipricle relationship. Someone gets something pleasant tasting for free and they feel obligated to reciprocate by buying something from the person who gave them something. Some people don't feel obligated. They probably weren't likely to buy honey from you anyway. But what does it cost you to pass out samples.

Some markets may not allow this depending on the Health Dept. Rules and Regulations.


----------



## WI-beek

Beeslave said:


> Do you advertise on craigslist?


No, when I did I got flagged every time and I got so angry about it I could have literally choked the people to death! Not worth the frustration for a few sales.


----------



## Beeslave

The same thing kept happening to me on a EauClaire CL.


----------



## WI-beek

Yup, I could not believe it. I just could not believe there are people like that , I honestly wondered if it was competition but there really was none.


----------



## MsBlackwolf

Yup, I got flagged on Craigs too. 

Offer a small (inexpensive) sized container. You'll be surprised how many come back to buy a pint or more later. The 2oz bears or 1/4 pint jelly jars are perfect for this. Filling these sucks but they can be worth the trouble. 

Make or buy neat, professional looking signs. Nothing creates doubt about your product faster than sloppy signs.


----------



## snl

I have found that (esp on) my glass jars if I attach my business card with some raffia (tie shoe string style), customers purchase not just for the honey, but think of it as nice gift also........particularly on the muth jars......... On the muth, I tell them that it will make a nice bud vase after the honey is eaten.

And as stated elsewhere ...Make sure that everyone understands "YOU ARE THE ACTUAL BEEKEEPER". I wear a shirt that says "Beekeeper" on it............


----------



## Ben Franklin

I must say I saw some real good ideas here and well thought out suggestions. I wrote articles for international magazines and find most of the ideas here are great.


----------



## ribbit

Make sure and have bears, especially smaller 'kid sized' ones. All the children I know think they're the coolest thing and parents tend to indulge their kids...


----------



## hilreal

The giving samples sounds nice and works well if it is an indoor event BUT if you are out doors, nothing will drive people away faster than having a bunch of hungry yellow jackets or hornets hovering around that open bear of honey or the drop that a kid lets fall on the ground in front of your table. I tried giving samples my first year and learned quickly to keep all the honey jars closed!


----------



## Island Apiaries

I had similar problems to hileal at first. I then switched to small glass pump bottles like you use for lotions or soaps. a single pump give about the perfect amount for samples and the honey gets sucked back inside and attracts little to no pests, I only saw 3 wasps in any of my booths this season. You will need to make sure you empty the bottles if you don't have a market in the next day or so as they will get gummed up with crystallizing honey. I work 6 markets that are outdoors and find my sales go up an average of 20% when I offer samples.


----------



## johng

Here is a pic of our little honey booth. http://s203.beta.photobucket.com/user/rgraf/media/farmers market booth/IMAG0221.jpg.html

We do a lot of the suggestions here. We have an observation hive, give samples, my wife made up little gift mugs with small honey bears honey candy and tea inside, she also had us shirts made up with our names, we ordered free pamphlets to hand out from the National honey board, and we are the beeks so I can answer most questions. The kids have really got into it and we enjoy it as a family and we are making some money. 

The observation hive and the honey samples are big hooks! I have saw people go from not wanting any honey to buying a big bottle after they taste it.


----------



## WI-beek

Beeslave said:


> The same thing kept happening to me on a EauClaire CL.


Beeslave, I was mad enough to right a letter (email) to craiglist and I complained profusely about someone having nothing better to do than to basically harass someone selling a few jars of honey or a couple colonies of bees. I stated that I knew that the intention was to prevent Kmart and bigger retail stores ect from taking over craigslist with add after add and we small little beekeepers are far from big commercial outfits. I dont know if I had any influence on them or not but it now says; "farm & garden - by owner (legal sales of agricultural livestock OK)" so I think or at least hope we can post honey and bees now without some jerk knocking us off.


----------



## JRG13

What did they flag you for?


----------



## max2

Great Thread - keep them coming!!


----------



## max2

Not much I can add to what has been said already. Interesting - the enthusiasm is in all of the comments!
- We have usually 4 types of honey for sale. All can be sampled.
- We don't use any chemicals and this seems to be a point stressing.
- We don't heat our honey
- Our honey is sold in glass jars and we take empties back and pay a Dollar for it
- Yes, stand and engage!
- We use the labels from ML - " How do you know it is real honey if you don't know the beekeeper"
- have something on display - information, a hive ( empty) and a display hive is brilliant if it works.
-A label with a pleaseant look
At some of the markets we have plenty of competition but we always sell enough to make it worthwhile.
When we have Pecan Nuts available ( we are harvesting now) we offer 1/2 nuts to dip in honey and often sell honey AND nuts!
At farmers markets we also sell vegetable seedlings, seed potatoes and garlic ( in season)
It is possible to make $ 1000 on a really good morning.


----------



## edward

I always wear a beekeeping jacket, this jacket is only for sales or when I give lectures 
Clean and White there is no mistaking that I am a beekeeper.
I Think of it as a uniform.

mvh Edward


----------



## Isaac Colvin

My farm is a mid sized vegetable "truck" farm. We raise Certified Naturally Grown vegetables to sell at area farmers markets. This year was the first year that I had any extra honey after what I ate, so I packed it into 6 oz. honey bears and sold it as un-filtered un-heated 100% pure honey for $5 each. Don't sell a lot of volume, but since I am already at the market I sell all that I have.


----------



## max2

Isaac Colvin said:


> My farm is a mid sized vegetable "truck" farm. We raise Certified Naturally Grown vegetables to sell at area farmers markets. This year was the first year that I had any extra honey after what I ate, so I packed it into 6 oz. honey bears and sold it as un-filtered un-heated 100% pure honey for $5 each. Don't sell a lot of volume, but since I am already at the market I sell all that I have.


In our case it is the other way round - we sell honey, candles and Seedlings .....and vegetables if we have any surplus!!
It works and makes a dollar.


----------



## alexstone

Internet store will be the best way out


----------



## max2

Any more ideas for selling at farmers markets?


----------



## max2

Any more ideas for selling at farmers markets? Lots of great ideas


----------



## Holiday

Daniel Y - I live over the hill from you. I produce aprox: 1,000 lbs for sale every year. My apiaries are on a farm that produce organic apples, oranges,
berries, fruits and vegies. The site is at 1,500ft. Angels Camp, Ca. I am looking for an individual who would like to buy my crop at wholesale market 
price. In San Francisco I get $7 per pound....The buyers sell it at the markets for $18 per pint and $40 per quart!!!!! That's $160 per Gallon!!!!! Thanks Graham!!!
Ya gotta love the good O'le USof A - If interested...Give a holler at [email protected].



FREE MARKET CAPITALISM IS THE ONLY WAY TO PROSPERITY!!!!!!!

Holiday, Technical advisor to the Pro Leisure Circut


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Holiday said:


> In San Francisco I get $7 per pound....The buyers sell it at the markets for $18 per pint and $40 per quart!!!!! That's $160 per pound !!!!!


California is sometimes on the _leading _edge .... or perhaps the _bleeding _edge  .... but I'm not sure _that _math works anywhere! :lpf:

Did you mean $160 per _gallon_?


----------



## Holiday

Yes....You funny guy...I be old man...thanks for the heads up! In my head that is still an excellent return on equity


----------



## Holiday

Queensland Australia!!!! Lived in Byron Bay for a spell...Heard you blokes feed em' beer down under -


----------



## kilocharlie

A few more points to add to the farmer's market selling question(s): Have a variety of quantities so that prices run from high to low. Someone who has only a couple of dollars might buy a small quantity and set off a buying frenzy if a crowd of looky-loos is just hanging around checking out the observer hive.

Also have honey-in-the-comb, or at the very least chunk honey in a cool looking jar at a higher price-per-mass unit. My most expensive per-unit item is certified organic honey-in-the-comb, and it goes the fastest.

Labeling the main nectar source (eg. sage, orange, avocado, buckwheat, tupelo, wildflower, etc.) helps turn customers into regular customers because they become educated connoisseurs.

Another lesson from experience - arrange your display so that people are crowded together. There is far more buying pressure in a crowd than when there is elbow space! I arrange my sale tables (or straw bales) in a semi-circle if possible, and have freebies to give to children of large families so they will stop and look, crowding and adding buying pressure to a few customers with elbow space. Trust me, this REALLY works. 

You do have to be able to complete your transactions VERY quickly in a buying melee, so the educating is politely put on hold and the chit-chat is interrupted for Cha-Ching and making change (have plenty of change - maybe $200 even $300 or more if you are in a very busy area). Train your self and your sales staff to key in on this, and not to miss a sale, but keep the friendly faces on while scoring your "kills" ("kills" is a sales term for "sales").

Honey stands have stopping power to run with anything else at a farmers' market, especially if you daughter or wife (or employee) is a wholesome cutie (pay her off in her favorite good-girl rewards, whatever it takes). Lots of items and information add staying power, all of which can help sales. You could go so far as to read sales manuals, but the honey sells itself. 

As far as samples - yes, have samples - and offer them on buttered biscuits cut into 1/4's. (I know, that isn't fair!)


----------



## tomkat

one of my stands at our Farmers' Market






I always try to make my stand "stand out above the rest" I also promote the farmers' Market on my Facebook pages and others.


----------



## snl

I always give them a "taste" of what they are buying. A squeeze bottle that can drip onto (not touch) their fingers works great. If they taste it, 99% of the time they'll buy. Make sure you have some "wet wipes" for them to clean their finger (most of the time, it is licked clean!) Make sure you try & get the kids to try it also!


----------



## snl

Oh, and some nice sayings/signs like....

"I trade honey for money" and "Buy ONE for twice the price and get the second one free," "All profits used to buy shoes for my wife," usually gets some laughs (after they figure out the second)...


----------



## kilocharlie

or this one:

Mead, mead, the magic elixir!
The more he drinks,
the better the pitcher.

The better the batter,
the longer the game,
Let's all drink our way to the Hall of Fame!

The better the mead,
the better the pitchin'
so pay the price,
and quit yer *****in'!


----------



## djastram

It might not apply to all markets... But move your vehicle somewhere else.

The booth next to us doesn't move theirs, and I wonder how many give up due to parking.


----------



## snl

snl said:


> I always give them a "taste" of what they are buying. A squeeze bottle that can drip onto (not touch) their fingers works great. If they taste it, 99% of the time they'll buy. Make sure you have some "wet wipes" for them to clean their finger (most of the time, it is licked clean!) Make sure you try & get the kids to try it also!


I can't say this often enough. Give them a sample of what they are buying and you'll "hook" them almost all the time!!!


----------



## capitalbeesupply

WI-beek said:


> If anyone could be nice enough to post or PM me a pic of their set up I would really appreciate it.


This is most of our typical setup. This was taken at the end of the day at the market when we were just about out of honey for the day. We like to keep the tables full of honey and use tiers to do so, but when we are running low the girls pull the tiers so things don't look as sparse (but in this photo it was pretty sparse at this point). We typically have a sampler bottle for customers to try and use disposable sampling spoons. We sell 2, 8, 12, 16, 24 oz bottles and 3lb and 5lb jugs and try to keep the table full. We generally sell liquid honey, but also pack creamed honey in 1lb clear bottles. We use clear plastic bottles (we are a licensed food processing plant and our commercial liability insurer frowns on us packing anything in glass in our facility and having glass at the markets, so for those that want it in glass they bring a jar and bottle it themselves from our grocer's tank). We also always have some Ross Rounds comb honey out, but comb is slower to move other than to the generation(s) that grew up with it. We've tried to sell chunk honey, but its very slow to move. What is missing in this photo is our pricing sign and on this day we didn't have the backdrop in the tent, but instead our trailer was parked behind as the backdrop logo. Having your prices posted is a good idea as some customers are leary to ask the price if it isn't posted somehow (and some markets require you to post the prices). We always have handouts from the National Honey Board out and give them to anyone who wants onelp. We generally stand rather than sit. We greet everyone who comes past the tent regardless if they are interested in buying honey or not. Everyone working in the tent wears matching logo shirts (grandma didn't have one yet in this photo). The observation hive is sometimes there and sometimes not depending on the weather and time of year (and which one we take varies by how much space we think we can commit to it. Sometimes one or both of our younger daughters will dress up (one likes to wear a bee costume sometimes and the other a beekeeping jacket...they get sick of staying at the tent, so they walk around the market and look around and in the process talk with people). We had a couple hours of down time in the shop between production runs of woodenware last week and made some miniature hives to house our sand filled pvc tent weights to dress the tent up some more.














Rich

Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------



## Flewster

snl said:


> I can't say this often enough. Give them a sample of what they are buying and you'll "hook" them almost all the time!!!


We make our own honey sticks and to sample we just cut one in half to give our customers. one to husband and one to the wife. Once they taste it they will buy it. and having our own honey in our own honey sticks makes it a breeze to clean up as there are no sticky fingers or such. just toss the empty straw in the trash can.


----------



## gnor

Lots of great advice here, and I've picked up a few tips. I don't think anybody has mentioned signage. That's what people will see first before they even get close to your booth. You can get vinyl banners or coroplast signs printed cheap at online printers like ePrintFast. Since it's the first impression your customers will have, it should be good. Pay a professional designer a one time fee to make a nice one. Think about placement, visibility, and think of your main feature that you want to promote. Something like "Fresh Local Honey." Good design is easy to recognize, hard to do.
Try to keep your labels ands signage congruent, so you can build some brand recognition.
In Summer, our local market is packed shoulder to shoulder, so if you can stick up above the crowd, you will be seen.
BTW, my mentor just puts out a sign on his driveway. Last year, he sold every bit he had, and had orders for this year.


----------

